# 1976 Aqusport 170 CC Rebuild



## Ocean Master

I purchased this boat from a forum member this winter. The hull and floor were found to be structurally sound. There were some blisters on the transom that were ground out and taken care of with West Systems Epoxy as were the hundreds of screw holes and other unneeded holes. 

Tom Kennedy was hired to do the body work and painting on the items I could not reach (I am in a wheelchair) and he has done a fantastic job. The boat is now in primer and the hull will be painted with Awgip's Fighting Lady Yellow and Sky Blue on the deck. 

The 115 Evinrude I will be using is being rebuilt by Shane Livingston and will be repainted by another forum member to be determined.


----------



## JD7.62

I cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Ocean Master

Hey Jason,

It's finally coming around. Boat and center console are now in primer. New gas tank built and ready to be tested. I fit the new gauges in the console before finish painting so it's ready also. Only about $8,000.00 spent so far including the purchase price. It would never sell for what it takes but it is a fun project. All the switches and wiring have been purchased. Only a few more thousand to go..!!!


----------



## Ocean Master

I will be taking bids on repainting the 1998 Evinrude 115. I will want the entire exterior of the motor custom painted. The cowling will be painted base/clear coat with custom lettering and stripping. No body work needed. Everything will be prepped and ready for a wipe down w/pre paint and sprayed.


----------



## Ocean Master

Console and gauge layout.


----------



## Ocean Master

I didn't have any purple wire for the 12v + feed so I used red. It will be marked at the terminal block. I also used black for the 12v - instead of yellow. Yellow will be used for ground on the switches and panel.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Its going to be a nice looking rig looking forward to seeing the progress!!
Is that your boat in your Avatar?


----------



## Ocean Master

Yes the 31' Ocean Master boat built by Mark Haupner in Ft. Pierce, FL. If you go to their website www.oceanmasterboats.com you can see all of the items installed. My boat is shown under the 31' section of their site.

FLIR night vision.
High pressure misting system for the hot days.
Auto pilot.
Glendinng Controls.
30 gallon water tank and marine head.
Cut out and door on side for wheelchair entry.
Custom electric seating. Up and down, forward and aft.
Custom tackle center with cooler and sink.
Outlets for electric reels.
Blue or red cockpit lighting.
Blue underwater lighting.


----------



## oxbeast1210

wow that's an awesome boat are you keeping the aquasport or not sure yet?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## bayougrande

i'm doing some updating on a 1989 17'cc aquasport also. PLEASE keep the pics coming....i love these little boats. And if anyone has ever ridden on one....great ride quality. :yes:


----------



## oxbeast1210

ocean master what where the boxes attached to the transom for?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## JD7.62

They were the original transom mounted livewells. Very rare to find them intact after thirty six years.

I love my little 170.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Sweet that's what I thaught they were
U still have another aquasport JD?


----------



## Ocean Master

In this picture you see the transom livewells.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Thats really cool making the most of the space I like it.


----------



## JD7.62

oxbeast1210 said:


> Sweet that's what I thaught they were
> U still have another aquasport JD?


Yes, same year and all.


----------



## oxbeast1210

nice you wanna sell it?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Andros Jim

I had one growing up in the Bahamas. I was very popular. Yours will be an eye popper I'm shore. Please we need to see the final pictures.


----------



## Ocean Master

It's been kinda slow getting the boat painted so I made a switch panel with extra switches for future use. LED's will be under the center console and inside the gunwale cut out for the rod holders. I will also have LED lights in all compartments on a different switch.


----------



## Ocean Master

Paint started...


----------



## oxbeast1210

Looks great


----------



## Ringo Redux

This looks like a great project, man. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Patriot

Phase 1 Complete:

68 hrs of bodywork on the hull and inner liner

29 hrs in 3 rounds of priming and blocking

6 hrs in paint

Vintage boats take a lot of love and attention to straighten out.


----------



## oxbeast1210

its going to be sweet, looking good patriot.
what is ur plan for it ocean master?
I think u choose a good one to redo

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason

Looking great so far! Can't wait to see the finished product!!!!


----------



## Ocean Master

It may be for sale but it won't be cheap. Too much goes into rebuilding these old boats. Everything will be new and no expense spared on the products used. "New" rebuilt Evinrude 115 engine with custom paint. All new tinned marine wire with ABYC standards. New fuel tank, new plumbing, etc. I think you get the picture. 

If I wanted to put a crazy amount of money it would have a hydraulic jack plate on a closed transom with a new engine with a second station tower for skinny water fishing. As is it should go in a foot of water.


----------



## pappastratos

WOW, you have done a lot of work ! looks great. Like the idea of how you wired the guages using cardboard as a guide. My boat has some wiring issues. What type of connectors did you use ? How would I rewire guages if all wires went to a central connector ?


----------



## Ocean Master

Tom has been doing a great job painting the old boat..!! It's starting to look like new.


----------



## Ocean Master

Pictures of Awlgip with Grip Tex applied. See it shine..!!


----------



## Ocean Master

In the last picture you can see the difference of the deck against the wall. Pretty..!!


----------



## Ocean Master

GripTex taped off for cleats and rod holders.


----------



## oxbeast1210

wow looking great ! some one will end up with a nice looking classic


----------



## Ocean Master

A couple of quick pics of rigging the console. Every wire will be able to disconnect instead of cutting if the console needs to be removed. Doing this way also helps with installation. Tom Kennedy painted the console and the rest of the boat will be finished next week.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Beautiful


----------



## zulubravo34

Any updates?


----------



## CCC

Dude that is just GREAT !!!!!!! Wish I had the BALLS and or know how to take on a project like that , CAN'T WAIT TO SEE the finished project !!!!!!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Ocean Master that GripTex looks awesome. What grit is that, fine, course or extra course? I have done nonskid decks on a boat before and it did not look near that good. But i used Interlux Perfection with non skid attitive from Lowes, so..... :whistling: 

Was gonna use Interlux on my V20 Wellcraft but i may look into AwlGrip. Keep up the good work on the boat.


----------



## Patriot

CCC said:


> Dude that is just GREAT !!!!!!! Wish I had the BALLS and or know how to take on a project like that , CAN'T WAIT TO SEE the finished project !!!!!!!


It takes know how and attention to detail....that is why I was hired to do this restoration. 

There is another thread showing more pictures of the project.


----------



## Ocean Master

The console is fully wired is ready to mount on the boat and get everything finished. I used terminal strips or block so when the console is mounted the wires can be easily attached to the terminal strip. I'm in a wheelchair so it will be out of my hands when it's in the boat. I made the wiring so even a cave man can do it. Trim box and hour meter installed.


----------



## Ocean Master

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Ocean Master that GripTex looks awesome. What grit is that, fine, course or extra course? I have done nonskid decks on a boat before and it did not look near that good. But i used Interlux Perfection with non skid attitive from Lowes, so..... :whistling:
> 
> Was gonna use Interlux on my V20 Wellcraft but i may look into AwlGrip. Keep up the good work on the boat.


Tom Kennedy (Patriot Yacht Services) had done all the painting and non skid. It's a trick to broadcasting the non skid and using flattened Awlgrip paint. The non skid is also painted over once again after broadcasting.


----------



## zulubravo34

Updates?


----------



## Ocean Master

I had a gas tank for it but it was not a certified USCG approved tank. I am having another made. If I sell it I don't want any liability's coming back to me. "Do it right or don't do it at all" is what my father taught me. 

It will also be epoxy coated and installed so no water can ever touch it. 

Right now I am installing a marine stereo inside a Jensen "water resistant" case to go inside the console. I also made a glove compartment door for the center console.

I will post some pics later today.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Looking forward to em


----------



## Ocean Master

Got a stereo installed that I had in the attic for 6 years. It is awsome...!!

Made a "glove compartment door" 

Epoxied the wood in the cutout for the speakers. Now waterproof.

As soon as the gas tank gets here the boat will be finshed quickly. I'm ready..!!


----------



## X-Shark

The Tank for it. Built by Doug @ Blue Coral.


----------



## CCC

Looking great Keith, BOYYYYYYYYYYYYYY do I envy you !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ocean Master

Got the gas tank installed and glassed in. Now ready to install the tank cover, console and everything else.

Backing plates on all hinges and rod holders.

Underside of tank cover waterproofed with epoxy.


----------



## Ocean Master

One thing I learned on the Classic Aquasport rebuild forum was to use plumbers putty halfway up the molded lip in the tank coffin to set the cover in. Then I will tape off the top side and caulk the joint full with marine grade UV stable, mold resistant white silicone caulk.

Being a retired master plumber using the putty makes allot af sense to me. It will take less caulk and in another 10 to 20 years if the cover needs to come off it will be easier. The plumbers putty is flexible, non staining and may never dry out.


----------



## Flounder Hounder

Console looks great! The wiring... THAT's the way it's supposed to be done. Clean.

Good work, please keep up the updates.


----------



## X-Shark

Tank looks good Keith.


----------



## Duke S

looks great! Plumbers putty is powdered limestone, talc, clay and linseed oil (raw; boiled will harden), will leech into and stain gel coat, but for painted surfaces, it is a good idea.


----------



## Ocean Master

The cover will be bedded in the putty not all the way up the joint. You can't see it.


----------



## GWally

Beautiful work. One of the next steps in my Searay build is to rewire. Those wiring blocks are definitely the way to go.


----------



## Jason

Looking great!!! Can't wait ta see more!!! Just like watching Bobby's build!!!!


----------



## Ocean Master

It's been mighty slow lately. The engine is installed but not completely finished. I bought some awfully looking decals off eBay that I will be replacing.


----------



## Ocean Master

I think the Aquasport is getting smaller..!!


----------



## Jason

Ocean Master said:


> It's been mighty slow lately. The engine is installed but not completely finished. I bought some awfully looking decals off eBay that I will be replacing.


I got my Zuke painted, and I left the decals off....I like the slick look!:thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master

I took the awful yellow Evinrude decals and put some new Aquasport decals on the boat. Made by House of Graphics. The are dark blue metallic but the metallic isn't showing so well in the pictures. They match the engine cover perfectly.

The rebuilt engine starts and runs perfect but it will need to be put in the water to do the break in. I ran it about 10 minutes using 75 degree water from my hot/cold faucet. This way the heads and water jacket would warm up evenly. It ran at 110 degrees.

I used Pennzoil Synthetic oil and it doesn't smoke much at all even with the 25:1 mix.


----------



## Duke S

Sweet!


----------



## Ocean Master

The boat is now finished sans a few minor details. I have been running and testing the rebuilt engine with hot/cold water mix from my shop faucet. The boat was put in the water today and everything works out fine. I just have to finish the break in. 

I put high speed pickups w/adjustable flow heads on the transom fish boxes and they work great. Much more water flow than a pump. The only thing is I forgot to put in a drain..! Will do later.


----------



## Ocean Master

If interested or bored all the pictures can be seen at;

http://s1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa331/handi2541/1976 Aquasport 170/


----------



## Aqua Uno

Man that thing looks great!! I would love to do the same thing one day.


----------



## Ocean Master

Many thanks to Tom Kennedy (Patriot Yacht Services) Shane Livingston, and Bobby (X-Shark).


----------



## oxbeast1210

Beautiful


----------



## Clam

Awesome!


----------

